# Navajo Bread Recipe



## sandj

I am there are more recipes like this out there but saw this one online. This is very popular in New Mexico!! ????


----------



## jasknits

You can also sprinkle it with powdered sugar like a funnel cake. With all the toppings it becomes a Navaho taco.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Thanks!


----------



## RobbiD

jasknits said:


> You can also sprinkle it with powdered sugar like a funnel cake. With all the toppings it becomes a Navaho taco.


Thank you for saying this. I was wondering, as the recipe seems very close to tortillas.


----------



## RobbiD

sandj said:


> I am there are more recipes like this out there but saw this one online. This is very popular in New Mexico!! ????


Thanks for the recipe sandj. Do these get crunchy, similar to a tostada?


----------



## sandj

RobbiD said:


> Thanks for the recipe sandj. Do these get crunchy, similar to a tostada?


Had it years ago in NM. More so soft. They are tasty.


----------



## Marly

sandj said:


> I am there are more recipes like this out there but saw this one online. This is very popular in New Mexico!! ????


Thanks for the recipe, I wonder which is better to use butter or shortening?
Marly


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Made me think of all the Tony Hillerman novels!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

RobbiD said:


> Thank you for saying this. I was wondering, as the recipe seems very close to tortillas.


I think tortillas are flat and don't have any leavening igredients.


----------



## bakrmom

I used to make this for my kids, it was always a bit!


----------



## wwwdel

Great with taco meat, lettuce, cheese, tomatoes, & sour cream/salsa on top; or plain with honey, or warmed blueberry pie filling!


----------



## HandyFamily

It looks so yummy! I just wish it was the original recipe (no powdered milk, and I have no idea if navajo people traditionally had domestic milking animals - and if they did, what sort... goats, perhaps?) - I would really love to try out the original one... lately I just love to try different original tastes...


----------



## Damiano

Fried Bread is popular among the Ojibwe in Minnesota. In this recipe, you can use liquid milk in place of the water, and omit the dry milk.

I often make Fried Bread from regular yeasted bread dough when I bake bread. Break a bit off, shape it like a disk about 4 inches around, 1/2 inch thick and pan fry in a bit of Lard or Crisco. Flip it half way to cook both sides. Top it as desired. My favorite is butter and peanut butter!


----------



## RobbiD

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I think tortillas are flat and don't have any leavening igredients.


They are flat, but the recipe I have used has baking powder in it. And recommends _lard_. So you know I just _had_ to go out and buy some lard to try them LOL.


----------



## KiraC74




----------

